# Leica Duovid Binocular



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Selling my awesome Leica Duovid 8-12x42 Binocular. It is switchable from 8x to 12x with a 42 mm objective. German made with very good glass.

Asking $975 shipped or $950 face to face.

Package includes Binoculars, leather case, Eagle Optics (Crooked Horn) bino harness, Bog Pod brand tripod adapter to allow use on a tripod, lens covers.

Really nice binocular in very good condition. It has been hunted with, so there are some minor scuffs on the armoring that are hard to see. Glass is in terrific shape.

Let me know if you are interested.

FH


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

SPF


----------

